# Looks new website and customizable bikes!!



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just checked out Look's re-designed website. 
Very nice, more thorough, quicker navigation. 
http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us.html
Well done Look.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

How do you customize?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know. If you click on "road", then click on Premium it mentions it, but there isn't anymore details then that. It might be forth coming?


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I can not get the site to open. I have a premium on order to replace a 2008 595 frame under warranty. I know you can get your name painted on the frame under the clear coat. I presume that is the custom they are talking about. Was is the trick to get the site to open?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you use the link I posted?
Here is what it says on the Website re:


> Look is launching an exclusive Premium Series that offers consumers and collectors the opportunity to create a frame that is graphically his or her own.
> 
> These special graphics are difficult to achieve on a large scale. You can even include your signature on the frame to make it uniquely yours for a truly personalized frame.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The only bike truly customizable s the 496. The others are just special frames available for order. As far as the site sits now it is not worth the effort. I am however happy to see that my Blue 586 will not be offered again this and I truly have a limited edition bike.


----------

